# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب قسم الاجهزة بنظام مايمو - Maemo OS, Nokia N900 برنامج مجموعة من البرامج والتطبيقات الخاصة بالجوال نوكيا n900

## mohamed73

مجموعة من البرامج والتطبيقات الخاصة بالجوال نوكيا n900   *برامج وتطبيقات مجانية التحميل ومتنوعة*   * برنامج القران الكريم,برنامج الاذكار ,برنامج الاذان ,صحيح مسلم , مواقيت الصلاة*  * متصفحات الانترنت 
برنامج جوجل كروم,اوبرا مينى ,برنامج ucwewb 8.0* * تحميل خرائط جوجل* * برانج الدردشة والماسنجرات
:برنامج الفيس بوك,سكاى بى ,النيمبوز,ويندوز لايف ماسنجر,ماسنجر ماتس اب, ياهو ماسنجر* * برامج تشغيل الصوت والفيديو
 مشغل الافلام DivX Player* * برامج الصور
 برنامج الفوتوشوب,اللعب فى الصور,اضافة تاثيرات الصور* * كاسبر انتى فيرس*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   **

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## h.hbebo

شكررررا

----------


## وسيم

شكرا

----------


## mahmoudz

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## منال احمد

لكم منا جزيل الشكر

----------


## ريان99

لكم منا جزيل الشكر

----------

